# Solved: Router address



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Can anyone tell me the default address of a BT 2WIRE 1800H router.
I've tried 192.1681.1 but no luck.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

192.168.1.254

maybe?


----------



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

Try typing in 'gateway.2wire.net' in the address bar, or just simply 'home'.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, if you do this:

Start, Run, CMD

Type IPCONFIG

The Default Gateway IP address is the router's address.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks JohnW. Why is it that the easiest answer is always the simplest.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.

Out of curiosity, what WAS the address?


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Used John's idea and Aca you were indeed correct with 192.168.1.254 Don't know why it didn't work before.
I always mark solved when it is. Unfortunately most don't.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks 

There is a great website that has default router addresses, although I cannot find it at the moment.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since it's easily obtained by use of IPCONFIG, what's the point in worrying about this external site?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Because inquiring minds want to know.......and there HAS TO BE another reason


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let us know when you figure it out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Come to think of it, I think I was thinking (whew, I'm tired  ) of a default password list 

Here is that link in case anyone needs it 

http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm sorry, I have to ask, are you two married.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, but our cats are


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Married? I have enough trouble dealing with Candy here!


----------

